# My Cherry Barbs won't eat!! Help!



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Please note I'm young and broke, so I can only by medicine if ABSOLUTELY necessary. (as in I'll buy it if I need it to save my fish, but would rather not...)
1. Size of tank? 29 gallons

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0.1 (it is cycled, but I have this in the tap)
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? around 2
d. pH, KH and GH? around 8 (7.8 from tap), I have no clue, around 7
e. Test kit? API master liquid, for GH, water supply report

3. Temperature? 24-28 C

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? about a month 

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? Cherry Barbs, 3, about 1 to 1 1/2 in, four days

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? they are in quarantine (sorta, I've just begun stalking and this is my first group of fish)

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? A small bit of Brazilian Pennywort, about 10 plants of Pygmy Chain Sword, Java moss
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Sand
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Two plastic driftwood pieces, with caves and hollow logs

9. a. Filtration? Marineland Penguin 200
b. Heater? Top fin 150 watt

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 11:30 to 7:30 with "moonlight" on from 7:30 to about 8:30, Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture 24-36"
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? no

11. a. Water change schedule? weekly
b. Volume of water changed? 1/3 - 33%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? I haven't done it yet, but plan about once a month or so

12. Foods? Omega One Shrimp Pellets (sinking)
How often are they fed? daily

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? They won't eat, the smallest one comes out in the "morning" and then hides after a few hours, they look slightly bloated
b. Appearance of poop? I haven't seen any, but then again, I haven't been LOOKING for it
c. Appearance of gills? normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? no
b. What meds were used? none

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. Here's a video, they are all out playing
Cherry Barbs - YouTube

Is it just that the food is too big to fit whole in their mouth? I wold presume they would pick it apart.... please help my fish!!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Shrimp pellets usually soften and break apart fairly quickly... yes they are big but my fish attack it a few hours after it has sunk to the bottom. 

Do you have any flake food? Maybe a very small container to try them on it? or a sample from the store to see what they like. Some stores have sample packs for us to try.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> Shrimp pellets usually soften and break apart fairly quickly... yes they are big but my fish attack it a few hours after it has sunk to the bottom.


It is true the food is disappearing, but I'm not sure if the fish ate it, or the mystery snail that is also in the tank.


> Do you have any flake food? Maybe a very small container to try them on it? or a sample from the store to see what they like. Some stores have sample packs for us to try.


No, next time I'm around there, I'll see if I can get some.
Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

My cherry barbs love the sinking pellets, attacking them as they drift down. I know you're broke, but they'd do better in a larger group so if you can eventually afford more, that would help them feel more comfortable.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually I do agree with that... at least 3 more are needed if you can.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think petsmart has a $1 fish sale going on.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> My cherry barbs love the sinking pellets, attacking them as they drift down.


They did this the first day, but after that they ignored it. And I haven't seen them be even remotely interested since. While I was feeding them today (aka putting in a pellet) they seemed scared of it...
I know, I'm planning to get more, but I don't want a mini cycle!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

You should be fine actually... you have been putting in food that has been "uneaten" so it's been converting to Ammonia, then NI & Na anyway... so you have actually been telling the tank there is more in there than there actually are. Normally that food would have been eaten and changed to poop. Get some flake... and try to take advantage of that sale as soon as you can. I'm sure you'll see them come out of hiding if you do. They will actually be excited to see the newbies of their own kind.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright, I'll see if I can make it over there...


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? they are in quarantine (sorta, *I've just begun stalking* and this is my first group of fish)

I think that you stalking the fish might just be scaring them too much:shock:

I agree with adding more. I have cherry barbs and started with 12 in a group, always active and always hungry. The more there are the more "normal" they will act.

You could try not feeding them for a day or two and then feed less than you have been. They can go a long time without being fed so a few days are not any concern.

Jeff


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> stalking


stocking... ah well.

Update!!
Ok, so I went and got 4 more, so there are 7 now. They look SO much happier! I can always see all/most of them! I also got some flake, Omega one (recommended). I put in some flake (7 flakes) and a pellet. They don't seem to find the flake until it's falling. They attacked the pellet though.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

The cherry barbs don't top feed, sinking food is best as they will eat it as it falls or will pick it off the bottom. NLS make a very small sinking pellet that works well. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I used to keep a lot of small community fish, and the 1 mm pellet size was good for all of them. They make a 0.5 mm as well, but I only used that for young small fish. Once they made it to the show tank they got 1 mm.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright, they said they fed the flakes in store, but the tank was sooooo small they couldn't help but find it! 
Next time I'm in I'll see if I can find small pellets.


----------

